# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Google censors the world

## Firestarter

I’m getting sick of tired not only of seeing my postings removed from the internet, but also having my threads simply removed from the search results from Google and Yahoo.
In a world where the media print only lies, it shouldn’t be surprising that the main objective of Google and Yahoo is to hide the truth.

The chairman of Google Inc Eric Schmidt is both a member of Bilderberg and the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). Schmidt is also CEO of Alphabet Inc. (previously known as Google Ideas).
Jared Cohen is another member of the CFR. Cohen is founder and president of Jigsaw, part of Alphabet Inc. Cohen is also advisor to Eric Schmidt. From 2006 to 2010 Cohen served as a member of the secretary of state's Policy Planning Staff and was a close advisor to Condoleezza Rice and Hillary Clinton.
Ruth Porat is on the board of directors of the CFR and Chief Financial Officer of both Alphabet Inc. and Google Inc.
Eric Schmidt attended several meetings of the Bilderberg Group. In 2015 also Regina Dugan and Demis Hassabis of Google joined the Bilderberg meeting.

In December 2015 Eric Schmidt explained that Google must censor hate speech, by using spelling checkers (to combat “terrorism”).
Eris Schmidt wrote in an opinion piece for the New York Times
“_It's our responsibility to demonstrate that stability and free expression go hand in hand
(...)
Without this type of leadership from government, from citizens, from tech companies, the Internet could become a vehicle for further disaggregation of poorly built societies, and the empowerment of the wrong people, and the wrong voices_”.
In other words speech is only “free” if it doesn’t wake up the sheeple. And we wouldn’t want the have-nots empowered by using technology, would we?
Barack Obama added:
“_as the internet erases the distance between countries, we see growing efforts by terrorists to poison the minds of people_”.
According to Hillary Clinton tech companies need to “_deny online space_” to terror groups, that
“_are using websites, social media, chat rooms and other platforms to celebrate beheadings, recruit future terrorists and call for attacks. We should work with host companies to shut them down_”.
Not only Google, but also Facebook and Twitter remove contents: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...c-Schmidt.html
Maybe I should ask Google and the government which speech is allowed. But I already know: telling the truth is a capital crime.
I have to admit that I think that censorship protects the terrorists in charge.

What kind of strategies does Google use to hide the truth?
In 2012 Google acknowledged that each day it adds about 9500 new websites to its quarantine list (that won’t show in the search results, removed from the index). Google blocks at the very least millions of websites.
Certain (fake) news sources get blacklisted for promoting a political, religious or moral agenda that the Google censors disapprove of.
The autocomplete blacklist can be used to not complete key words that the censors don’t want us to find.
Google lets the government flag “inappropriate” videos at YouTube (part of Google Inc), so Google can remove them.
Google can stop providing services (for example Gmail) without explanation: https://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...t-be-regulated

----------


## Iowa

Wimps and windbags.





> *Content Policies*
> 
>   Our content policies apply to your Product's content, including any ads it shows to users and any user-generated content it hosts or links to. Further, they apply to any content from your developer account that is publicly displayed in Chrome Web Store, including your developer name and the landing page of your listed developer website. Products that include content that may not be suitable for all ages should be marked "Mature" on the Developer Dashboard. 
> 
>   Sexually Explicit Material:   We don't allow content that contains nudity, graphic sex acts,   or sexually explicit material.   We also don't allow content that drives traffic   to commercial pornography sites.   Google has a zero-tolerance policy against child pornography.   If we become aware of content with child pornography,   we will report it to the appropriate authorities   and delete the Google Accounts of those involved with the distribution. Violent or Bullying Behavior:   Depictions of gratuitous violence are not allowed.   Apps should not contain materials that   threaten, harass, or *bully other users. 
> *
> Hate Speech:   We don't allow content advocating against   groups of people based on their race or ethnic origin,   religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status,   or sexual orientation/gender identity. 
> 
> Impersonation or Deceptive Behavior:   Don't pretend to be someone else,   and don't represent that your app is authorized by or produced by   another company or organization if that is not the case.   Products or the ads they contain also must not   mimic functionality or warnings from a user's operating system or browser.   Products must not contain false or misleading information in any content,   title, icon, description, or screenshots.   Developers should not divert users or provide links to   any other site that mimics Chrome Web Store    or passes itself off as Chrome Web Store.   Don't misrepresent the functionality of your app   or include non-obvious functionality that doesn't serve the primary purpose   of the app without clear notification to the user.   If your app has a blank description field and appears to be suspicious,   we may remove it. Intellectual Property:   Don't infringe on the intellectual property rights of others,   including patent, trademark, trade secret, copyright,   and other proprietary rights.   We will respond to clear notices of alleged copyright infringement.   For more information or to file a DMCA request,   use this tool. 
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

But you need a full understanding of doublethink, to know that a policy like this protects the criminals in charge.
In our world that's upside down, the big terrorists/corporate criminals keep human rights activists chained, by policies like this.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## CPUd

Google is no good, we all are now using Yandex

----------


## shakey1

Maybe also try this... https://duckduckgo.com/

----------


## seapilot

Google is going communist. They learned a lot from their dealings with China.

----------


## opal

google schmoogle

----------


## DamianTV

Google has created in essence an Information Bubble.

As a result, anything outside of this Information Bubble truly does not exist to the average mind.  "Google / YouTube or it didnt happen" is sadly becoming a reality.  The Bubbles that Google casts can be far more effective than any MSM Propaganda is it is customized to each individual, both telling people what would motivate them to accept Google as their Overlords overseeing the Monopoly of Belief, and by Lying By Exclusion, a tactic previously reserved only for the MSM, yet, far more effective when tailored to manipulate individual behavior with targetting and algorithms.

----------


## CPUd

> Google has created in essence an Information Bubble.
> 
> As a result, anything outside of this Information Bubble truly does not exist to the average mind.  "Google / YouTube or it didnt happen" is sadly becoming a reality.  The Bubbles that Google casts can be far more effective than any MSM Propaganda is it is customized to each individual, both telling people what would motivate them to accept Google as their Overlords overseeing the Monopoly of Belief, and by Lying By Exclusion, a tactic previously reserved only for the MSM, yet, far more effective when tailored to manipulate individual behavior with targetting and algorithms.


People are going to use the tools that give them what they want.  Find or build an alternative that does a better job of it and they will use that instead.  It wasn't so long ago that people's idea of the internet didn't go beyond the AOL or MSN home page.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Maybe also try this... https://duckduckgo.com/


I use them too, they are very good

----------


## DamianTV

> People are going to use the tools that give them what they want.  Find or build an alternative that does a better job of it and they will use that instead.  It wasn't so long ago that people's idea of the internet didn't go beyond the AOL or MSN home page.


Exactly why Shakey posted a link to Duck Duck Go as a search engine alternative to Google.  Better solutions are out there but most people just accept default anything, Google, Laws, Tyranny, Taxation, Jail, Politicians, etc.

----------


## donnay

Google sucks.  CIA front.




> *CIA Funded Google and Facebook Shouldn't Persecute Alex Jones and NaturalNews.com*
> 
> 
> Via The Daily Bell
> Google isn't a state. It's not a service. It's a private company. They can censor whatever they want. Use a different company. If they want to cut off 1000's of people from their services, that's fine. They are free to do so ... This is capitalism, Google isn't a right. Facebook and Twitter are not free speech. They are private companies. - 4Chan
> Google really isn't a private company. If it continues to attack alternative media like Alex Jones and NaturalNews.com, it may find lawsuits headed in its direction. The same may go for Facebook too.
> 
> By portraying itself as a private company, Google can do as it chooses, when attacking companies that don't live up to its standards from an advertising point of view.
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...-alex-jones-an

----------


## agitator

Onion chip for lol:

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> 


They drew the dude on the outside of the screen.  If you are looking from this perspective then he either needs to block the text, or undo the mirror effect so he can be drawing from the inside.  I know it's just my OCD but the artist totally let me down here lol.

This puts the dude in the right place:

----------


## Anti Federalist

I owe you rep.






> They drew the dude on the outside of the screen.  If you are looking from this perspective then he either needs to block the text, or undo the mirror effect so he can be drawing from the inside.  I know it's just my OCD but the artist totally let me down here lol.
> 
> This puts the dude in the right place:

----------


## Firestarter

> Maybe also try this... https://duckduckgo.com/


In 2015 I used Duckduckgo.com and found interesting stuff that Google was blocking. In 2016 Duckduckgo became just as bad as Google.
Yahoo is even worse.

Bizarrely (almost) the complete David Icke forum has been removed from the internet today – only viewable after logging in (Private): https://forum.davidicke.com/

----------


## Firestarter

> Google sucks.  CIA front.
> 
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...-alex-jones-an


This really brings it full circle.

After reading this ridiculous story from Natural News (coming straight out of the propaganda kitchen of Alex Jones); on February 25 I started threads on Davidicke.com and Letsroll about Letsrollforums.com (and my own threads in particular) removed from the Google and Yahoo search results: http://letsrollforums.com//google-and-yahoo-block-t32181.html

After starting this thread on Ronpaulforums.com (and similar posts on Davidicke and Letsrollforums), the Natural News disinformation Ranger posted an article with the same keywords to bury my story the same day (February 28): http://www.naturalnews.com/2017-02-2...th-ranger.html

Most of the Davidicke.com forum is still missing from the internet.
That is not some small forum; it boasts “Most users ever online was 30,561”.

----------


## Firestarter

On March 2 the David Icke Forum (DIF) made the following Global announcement:
“_In line with our on-going forum improvements:_
_From today the forum boards shall be geared more towards our membership.
To Clarify; No changes are being made to the layout of the forum boards. No forums are being closed/deleted. The only change members will experience is that account log-in shall be required to gain full access of forum boards.
The exceptions to login access are: Todays News, General, Exposing child abuse, David_ _Icke:Research & Media (including sub forums within each category) These forums shall always remain public"_ - https://forum.davidicke.com/announcement.php?f=4&a=44

Stupid me to think that “forum improvements” are just another newspeak word for censorship…

----------


## DamianTV

The popular thing to say will never need to be afforded the protections of the First Amendment.  The First Amendment exists to protect the Unpopular things to say, because that is where real solutions to our problems exist.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve again done a little internet search (with Google.nl and Yahoo.com) for some of “my” threads; ironically now that the Davidicke.com forum is off the internet, some of those threads pop-up.

When I search for “_quarter prisoners world locked up United States more African American men prison provisional release black slaves 1850 civil war prohibiting drugs Texas Three Strikes law slave labour company Unicor_”; it doesn’t find my thread on Amount of US prisoners: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ion-in-the-USA
It also doesn’t find my similar thread on Letsrollforums.

When I search for “_Geert Wilders anti-Muslim Pim Fortuyn court cases more attention safe house England blaze publicity Zionist Jewish Israel Aryeh Eldad David Horowitz Daniel Pipes Kwint-de Roos Ording-Meijer Faris DBB unit_”; it doesn’t find my thread on Geert Wilders: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rs-%96-Zionist
It also doesn’t find my similar thread on Letsrollforums.

----------


## DamianTV

Im sure anything related to Ron Paul or any who might oppose Google is censored to *Censored by Google* for your protection by Google.

----------


## AZJoe

> Google sucks.  CIA front.
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...-alex-jones-an

----------


## Firestarter

One of the strategies to cover-up the truth is putting stories on the internet with similar keywords.
I had already seen the story by the Natural Health Ranger, with a story quit similar to what I posted here last February 28, and I found another one.


> After starting this thread on Ronpaulforums.com (and similar posts on Davidicke and Letsrollforums), the Natural News disinformation Ranger posted an article with the same keywords to bury my story the same day (February 28): http://www.naturalnews.com/2017-02-2...th-ranger.html


I don’t know many names more similar to “David Icke” (davidicke.com) than “David Duke” (davidduke.com).
Just last March 6, David Duke came with the story that his twitter account was taken down, because he “_called on President Trump to prosecute Obama Administration officials over the many serious crimes committed during his presidency_”: http://davidduke.com/dr-duke-twitter...ration-crimes/

David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Clan that turned politician in 1975. He first ran for the Democrats, but in December 1988 turned Republican.
David Duke is a prominent member of the Neo-Nazi forum Stormfront.
In 2003, Duke was sentenced to 15 months in prison for mail and tax fraud. Apparently Duke needs a lot of money to finance his gambling habit.
David Duke is really in the same line of business as Icke: making up conspiracy theories.

How ridiculous his call to prosecute the “Obama administration” is; (the white supremacist!) David Duke endorsed the black Barack Obama for President in 2008: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=96373766
In 2016 David Duke endorsed Donald Trump for President; probably he’ll endorse whatever… A gambling addict is really easy to control - how much did they offer him for the story of his Twitter account?
How long will it take before Duke will make a nice thank you message when his Twitter account is back online (just like the Health Ranger)?

----------


## Firestarter

In the meantime Facebook is fighting fake news ever more rigorously in the Netherlands and Germany.

In December 2016, Germany announced plans to introduce legislation that would fine Facebook 500,000 Euro ($535,000) for not removing fake news within 24 hours.
Facebook will test its fake news filtering system in Germany, so anybody can report a story as fake: http://gizmodo.com/after-government-...-ou-1791237832

Facebook will test the same feature to get rid of fake news in my home country the Netherlands. The Dutch website Nu.nl and a group of students from Leiden University will check if stories on Dutch Facebook pages are fake: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archive...e-netherlands/

Nu.nl is an outlet for stories of the state media.
Leiden University is where several members of the Royal family got their degree and where our current King Willem-Alexander studied history at the same time as Premier Mark Rutte.
Ironically on March 4, I put a similar story as my post here from February 28 (translated into Dutch) on Rechtenforum.nl, thats affiliated with Leiden University.
It was swiftly removed; obviously my suspicion that Google is a front for the CIA, Bilderberg, to cover-up state terrorism is fake news.


Letsrollforums.com is a forum specialised in 9/11; one of the interesting pieces of information I found there is that there are nowhere near 3000 death people in the SSDI index connected to the terrorist attacks on 9/11/2001; when searching for this information it doesnt find Letsroll but instead finds pages on the internet that are in turn based on information from Letsrollforums.
Today I repeated my previous search of _9/11 victims do not exist in social security death index (ssdi)_  with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com and Bing.com.
This time (only) Yahoo finds a result on Letsrollforums, on page 4, place 40...

----------


## LibForestPaul

> People are going to use the tools that give them what they want.  Find or build an alternative that does a better job of it and they will use that instead.  It wasn't so long ago that people's idea of the internet didn't go beyond the AOL or MSN home page.


Google is a CIA/ banking front company. You, nor I, do not have the magic printing press to stand up against Google or any other Global banking cartel front-company.

----------


## CPUd

> Google is a CIA/ banking front company. You, nor I, do not have the magic printing press to stand up against Google or any other Global banking cartel front-company.


Same $#@! people were saying about Microsoft 10-15 years ago.  Then people started using their phones more than their desktops and now they have to compete against Apple, Google and open source alternatives.

----------


## Firestarter

I guess you've got things a little messed up. Maybe you meant to say, that...
It's us the people that have to compete against Microsoft, Apple, Google, mobilephones, banks, bombs, guns, taxes, state education, and the telescreen.

Sometimes when I'm in an upful mood, I think we - the majority - can easily make this world a better place.
At other times I think that us simple human beings don't stand a chance against superior computer technology.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> Same $#@! people were saying about Microsoft 10-15 years ago.  Then people started using their phones more than their desktops and now they have to compete against Apple, Google and open source alternatives.


Yes, GATES IS part of the global elite.

----------


## Firestarter

Huseyin Baybasin is one of the few political prisoners in the Netherlands that got some attention in the press. Baybasin was sentenced to life in prison in appeal on 30 July 2002 (member of the Raad van State, Piet Hein Donner, was selected Minister of Justice by (then) Queen Beatrix on 22 July 2002).
It looks like Baybasin was sentenced to life in prison to prevent him from blowing the whistle on the Dutch Royal family.

This forum has nothing on this clear situation of abuse of power by the Dutch government, when I search Ronpaulforums.com for “Baybasin”; I get only 3 results (all from forum member Firestarter).
Maybe the most interesting of these is my reply to a thread called “_Monarchy is the best form of government_” of August, 2016: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6286010

I’ve done an internet search for “_Baybasin donner ronpaulforums.com_” with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com.

When I search with Google, I get 4 results to Ronpaulforums.com: all 4 without Baybasin or Donner.
When I click to show me the other “very similar results”, surprisingly, I get 3 more results of which the 7th is my post in “_Monarchy is the best form of government_”.
Do people ever click on the “very similar results” option?

When I search with Yahoo, I get a lot of results but none to “_Monarchy is the best form of government_” (thus none with the combination “_Baybasin donner ronpaulforums.com_”).

When I search with Duckduckgo, I get a lot of results but none to “_Monarchy is the best form of government_” (thus none with the combination “_Baybasin donner ronpaulforums.com_”).

When I search with Bing, I get No results.

----------


## Firestarter

This time I searched for my thread about the “investigation” of the DNA of the vicsims of 9/11:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-pseudoscience

I did a search with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com with the following key words: “_DNA September 11, 2001 complete lie 1594 2749 victims plant human remains Ground zero Hennessey administrative process negative identification Holland STR profiles loci Amplification Cash M-FISys program mtDNA protocols were invented_”.

This should find that thread, as well as my similar posts on Letsrollforums.com and Lawfulpath.com, but none of these threads are found by these search engines.

----------


## Firestarter

One of the differences between the USA and Europe, is that in Europe censorship is more complete. Sometimes politicians get blamed, but never the English or Dutch Royal families.

Angela Merkel is already blaming Putin and Russia for her expected losses at the upcoming election in September 2017. Merkel lost in recent regional elections in her constituency of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, with her CDU coming third behind the SPD and AfD.
The Turkey of Erdogan will do what it can with all kinds of dirty accusations against German to help poor Angela. But this could go still go wrong, so Merkel is aiming for full censorship of posters on the internet. Journalists are already under strict control for some time now.
The retired head of ZDF Bonn (a German public television broadcaster like the BBC), Dr Wolfgang Herles, admitted that the networks get ordered from the German government on what to report.

Public trust of the mainstream media is at an historic low, with only about one third of the public trusting it in America.
Social media is under attack as well with so-called “fake news” now classed as hate speech. This allows the government to increase censorship under the guise of fighting terrorism: http://truepublica.org.uk/eu/germany...ead-elections/

The European parliament’s president has the authority to remove “offending” videos from the internet: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017...s-kill-switch/

Political scientists and German journalist Udo Ulfkotte told in several interviews that he had to cooperate with the CIA and German intelligence agencies and put his name under biased publications under the threat of being fired.
Ulfkotte described how German journalists and politicians are recruited by the intelligence agencies to write stories that serve the geopolitical interests of Washington. He also published a book (in German) about this in 2014.
Udo Ulfkotte died of a “heart attack” on 13 January 2017, aged 56: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udo_Ulfkotte

----------


## Firestarter

Since April 4, the Dutch language site Rechtenforum.nl is unreachable. The threads that I had started on Rechtenforum, since November 2013, were viewed several hundreds of thousands of times.

This is the second forum that has been taken off the internet (besides Davidicke.com)
This was the link to one of my threads about the government stealing over 200,000 euros from me in taxes (with over 100,000 views): http://rechtenforum.nl/forum/thread/title/Verjaring+belasting+t//m+2008/p/224917/

----------


## opal

Davidicke.com isn't gone from the internet.. if you need to get there, and it's blocked in your country, try a VPN

----------


## Firestarter

Now you need to log in to read most of Davidicke.com
That's effectively the same as taking it off the internet (as only forum members can read the contents).

----------


## Firestarter

In one of those strange coincidences, since my post of yesterday, today Rechtenforum is back online…

This is my second thread on Rechtenforum.nl that got more than 100,000 views (in Dutch): http://rechtenforum.nl/forum/thread/.../asc/?start=30

----------


## Firestarter

Queen Elizabeth has ordered PM (Puppet Minster) Theresa May to go for full censorship of the internet. The plans involve legislation so that the government can decide what is said online.

The plans will allow Britain to become "_the global leader in the regulation of the use of personal data and the internet_".
They will "_take steps to protect the reliability and objectivity of information that is essential to our democracy_".
The government might stop search engines like Google from directing people to websites that tell the truth: "_We will put a responsibility on industry not to direct users – even unintentionally – to hate speech, pornography, or other sources of harm_".

The internet companies will have to pay a levy, which will be used to pay for advertising to tell people about the dangers of the internet, to "_support awareness and preventative activity to counter internet harms_".
They also want backdoors into every messaging service, so the government can read everyone’s messages, so there is no "_safe space for terrorists to be able to communicate online_": http://www.independent.co.uk/life-st...-a7744176.html

The state media of course won’t call this censorship and invasion of privacy...


Today I searched for my posts about the Starvation Yemen: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...of-Yemen/page6
I did a search with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com with the following key words: “_Yemen United Nations Security Council resolution Houthis Michael Fallon blockade Adel al-Jubeir secretary John Kerry Liam Fox Boris Johnson Tariq Riebl Pentagon spokesman Capt Jeff Davis vaccinate Yemeni children polio rocket launchers Howitzer tanks_”.
This should find my post, but doesn’t.

I searched for my thread about the Destruction of Yugoslavia: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-of-Yugoslavia
I did a search with the following key words: “_destruction Yugoslavia Soros OSI Mabel European Action Council Peace Balkans Verloop Phon Biesen Milosevic Kosovo infrastructure Serbia Sacirbey Rifampicine babic Société General Oleg Deripaska Mittal Salford Human Rights Watch HRW Bruinsma_”.
This finds my thread with Yahoo and Bing.com, so not with Google.nl and Duckduckgo.com.

I searched for my thread about the Admitted false flags: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-flag-attacks
I did a search with the following key words: “_false flag Gladio Felice Casson Baybasin Valerio Borghese SMOM Propaganda Due P2 Angleton kissinger NSC 5412 National Security Council Covert  anthrax Bruce Ivins BioPort Gulf Tonkin Maddox Wayne Morse McNamara_”.
This finds my thread with Yahoo, Duckduckgo, Bing, but doesn’t with Google.nl.

----------


## Firestarter

Yesterday, I searched for my 16 December 2014 post about my bike being smashed up by a car of G4S on a Dutch language forum: http://rechtenforum.nl/forum/thread/...apens/t/42334/

On 31 October 2014, I parked my bike against a pole on the pavement (in my home town Amsterdam this is not unusual). A few minutes later the front wheel of my bike was demolished by a car of G4S driving on the pavement (this is usual behaviour for the money transport cars of G4S).

The car was parked some 30 meters away at the local Albert Heijn supermarket (for some money transport business).
I walked over there carrying my bike. I shouted at the driver that he had ruined my bike and had driven away. The driver responded by the intercom that he had destroyed my bike, because it was not in the bicycle rack and refused to speak further because I wasn’t “calm”.

Fifteen minutes later, I filed charges with the police, who refused to record this. Not very surprising, because the cops protect the big criminals…

On November 6, I wrote a letter to G4S, asking for compensation for my losses. Not very surprising, they didn’t even respond.
Theoretically I could start a court case to get some money, but the courts (like the cops) protect the big criminals. Even if I win, this would be a maximum compensation of something like 40 Euro to replace by wheel.


I thought that this is a very innocuous post (at least compared to some of the other things I’ve been going through).
I did a search with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com with the following key words: “_G4S fiets paal stoep Albert Heijn bestuurder aangifte politie aangetekende brief aansprakelijk onrechtmatige daad_”.
Google finds my thread, but the others don’t.
See the screenprint of no results with Yahoo.

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe I’m too ambitious, but by now I think that my posts are only good enough if they are removed from the internet search results...
Today I searched for some of my posts with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com.
I’m a little “disappointed”, only 3 threads (of the 6 I tried) weren’t found, and not even blocked by all of the search engines. Here they are.


I searched with: “_Donald Trump Manafort Rick Gates Mueller  Carroll Deripaska Soho Brooklyn Reiss European Center Modern Ukraine  ECFMU Mercury Podesta Yanukovych Kozhara Hiellier Kahlyushnyy Kirsch  Vater 2014 Klyuyev Gusenbauer Kwasniewksi Yuschenko Brookings Royce  Nowruz_”.
This should find my posts about *Manafort and Gates money laundering and ties to the Ukraine*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Charges/page2
This thread isn’t found with Google (it is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing).


I searched with: “_Berat Albayrak offshore structure Malta Sweden  Calik Holding Safak Karaaslan Binali Yildirim coup event staged  Fethullah Gulen Burson-MarstellerAPCO Worldwide Gephardt Governor Ergan  Topaca_”.
This should find my thread about the *Turkish ties of Donald Trump*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Erdogan/page2
This thread isn’t found with Google (it is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing).


I searched with: “_Eva Braun cyanide Adolf Hitler dentist Guydano Eden Gamero Hernan Ancin carpenter Nazi Mengershausen Günsche Rattenhuber Kempka Karnau Mansfeld U-530 U-977 Mar del Plata Argentina  Blaschke Heusemann Baumgart Denmark Kristiansund_”.
This should find my posts about *Adolf Hitler’s escape to Argentina*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-to-Prove-it
This thread isn’t found with Duckduckgo (it is found with Google, Yahoo and Bing).

----------


## DamianTV

Search results by trackers will always manipulate data to what they think you should be looking at and not what is really important.  What is really important too often relies on search results that you may not necessarily agree with, which actually expands your perspective even if you dont agree with it.  The expansion of a persons perspective for an idea that is disagreed upon can also come from you gaining the ability to express why the opposed idea does not work.

Limiting your search results is really a "Thought Bubble" where people do not have any new ideas to expand their minds.

Google tells you what to think and more importantly limits your mind to what you are allowed to think.

----------


## AZJoe

Google Decides You Can't Think for Yourself so Pledges to do your Thinking for You

Eric Schmidt, the Executive Chairman of Google’s parent company Alphabet, says the company will “engineer” specific algorithms for RT and Sputnik to make their articles less prominent on the search engine’s news delivery services.

_“We are working on detecting and de-ranking those kinds of sites – it’s basically RT and Sputnik,”_ ...
_“we are trying to engineer the systems to prevent that [the content being delivered to wide audiences].”..._

Schmidt claimed that he was_ “very strongly not in favor of censorship,”_ but said that he has faith in _“ranking”_ without acknowledging if the system might serve the same function. ...

The Alphabet chief ... added that ... audiences could not be trusted to distinguish fake and real news for themselves.

Schmidt advised Barack Obama’s 2012 campaign on digital operations, and offered the same services to Hillary Clinton’s campaign in 2015, according to several emails from campaign chairman John Podesta’s private account, published by WikiLeaks last October. ...

----------


## Lindsey

> Maybe also try this... https://duckduckgo.com/


I've been using duckduckgo for several years. It's become a solid search engine.  I don't miss google.

----------


## AZJoe

*Government/Deep State-Google Partnership*

----------


## Firestarter

I have repeatedly tried to find stories on the internet that are blatantly deleted from the search results, and that doesn’t happen very often.

I have found one example, which is a surprise to me, because it’s an excerpt from a book that is a summary of the conspiracy theories of others, and the writer didn’t achieve in keeping fake stories out. Furthermore the full book can be found relatively easy – Juri Lina “_Architects of deception_” (2004): https://ia902507.us.archive.org/7/it...%282004%29.pdf

The complete book can be found on the internet, but Chapter 5 (pages 224-242 from the PDF) is effectively blocked. I think that this chapter is based on Martin Short’s “_Inside the Brotherhood_”, which I couldn’t find a freely viewable version of.
I searched with: “_Giordano Gamberini p2 grand master licio gelli Lino Salvini Alpina Andreotti_”. This should find the following: http://just-another-inside-job.blogs...n-part-xi.html
The previous link isn’t found with Google.nl, Duckduckgo, Yahoo and Bing (I’ve checked “only” the first 8 pages of search results from Yahoo and Bing).





> I searched with: “_Berat Albayrak offshore structure Malta Sweden  Calik Holding Safak Karaaslan Binali Yildirim coup event staged  Fethullah Gulen Burson-MarstellerAPCO Worldwide Gephardt Governor Ergan  Topaca_”.
> This should find my thread about the *Turkish ties of Donald Trump*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Erdogan/page2
> This thread isn’t found with Google (it is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing).


 I noticed a missing spacebar (when I use Word versions newer than 2007, often spaces in documents are deleted...).
Today I searched again with: “_Berat Albayrak offshore structure Malta Sweden Calik Holding Safak Karaaslan Binali Yildirim coup event staged Fethullah Gulen Burson-Marsteller APCO Worldwide Gephardt Governor Ergan Topaca_”.
This time this thread isn’t found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing, it is found with Google.nl.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Firestarter

I’m so disgusted with Zionist pig Alex Jones, that as soon as his bloated face pops up, or I can hear his “gruff” voice, I stop watching...

I have made some posts on Ronpaulforums on Fethullah Gülen’s supporter Graham Fuller (both are CIA assets).
Today I searched for 2 of my posts with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...

I’ve searched with: “_Graham Fuller Syria Ronpaulforums.com_”.
This should find both of my posts on the notorious 1983 document by Fuller on attacking Syria from 3 neighbouring countries: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6521664

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6549707

These posts/threads aren’t found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.


The worst search result is arguably by Yahoo (I’ve “only” checked the first 5 pages...), that doesn’t find a single thread on Ronpaulforums; f.e. the following 2 threads/posts: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...m+Fuller+Syria

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...m+Fuller+Syria




Has anybody else noticed that after searching with Google when you click on a thread on Ronpaulforums, you get a view that looks like $hit: http://archive.is/FybxO
After I have gotten this terrible view, I can log in to find that the forum doesn’t function properly.
When I experienced this with Firefox, the only way to get Ronpaulforums back to “normal”, is by using another browser...

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did a Google image search for “_white couple_”.
I’m still in shock over what I found...

----------


## Todd

> Today I did a Google image search for “_white couple_”.
> I’m still in shock over what I found...


I did a search for that on 3 different engines.  Same results.

----------


## Firestarter

> I did a search for that on 3 different engines.  Same results.


 After reading your post, I noticed very similar results for Yahoo, Duckduckgo, and Bing.
So is this what prime examples of a "_white couple_" look like?
"_Black couple_" however gives pictures that I could expect...

Two (other) forums of which I’m a member are down today...

https://Rechtenforum.nl

https://cluesforum.info/

----------


## Firestarter

I was banned from _Cluesforum_ for starting threads on: 1) the starvation of Yemen and 2) retroactively blaming Iran for 9/11 (both got relatively many views)...

Today I searched for 2 of “my” threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com and Bing.com.


I’ve searched with: “_bayrock Rixos Sembol Tevfik arif Fettah Tamince Mutlu Eugene Jaffe Salford Berezovsky doyen Chabad Abramovich Leviev Sapir TxOil Johannes Sittard Kazakhstan Nazarbayev Mittal Calik Gülen leviev_”.
This should find my thread on *the Turkish connections of Donald Trump*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Erdogan/page2
It’s only found with Google (so not with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing).


I’ve searched with: “_Yugoslavia George Soros Mabel Salford Rothschild Milosevic Croatia Bosnia radio B92 Kosovo Serbia Sacirbey Srebrenica Meholjic Holbrooke Société General Deripaska Mittal Eugene Geffy Mashkevich Ibragimov Chodiev Alferon_”.
This should find my thread on *the destruction of Yugoslavia by the evil banksters*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oros-amp-Mabel
It’s only found with Google and Duckduckgo, so not with Yahoo and Bing.

I did a second search for this thread with: “_Theo van Gogh Quote Mabel Yab Yum Klaas Bruinsma__ Jort Kelder_”.
It isn’t found with Google, but is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing.


See screenprints for Yahoo search results (I’ve done 2 other searches for threads on other forums...).

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for 2 threads (one of them started by Donnay) with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_Canada 100 million Australia New Zealand Scanlon Foundation Peter Sutherland undermine homogeneity Immigration minister Damian Green Hannay Finland Italians minority 2080 fertility rates_”
This should find "Donnay's" thread on *The United Nations migration agenda*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-World-Demog
It’s not found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing (so is only found with Google).


I’ve searched with: “_DNA identification process Hennessey WORLD TRADE CENTER Holland Development Quality, High Throughput Analysis Procedure Skeletal Identification Short Tandem Repeat (STR) loci phase Amplification Cash DEVELOPMENT EXTREME CONDITIONS forensic dentists_”
This should find "my" thread on *The 9/11 DNA identification process*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-pseudoscience
It’s not found with Yahoo (so is found with Google, Duckduckgo and Bing).


Several of the threads that I started on the Dutch language site Rechtenforum have gotten more than 100,000 views. To discourage reading these threads several symbols (like “, ‘, -) have been replaced by a *?*-symbol...
The following thread has gotten 205,772 views (since 22 November 2013): http://rechtenforum.nl/forum/thread/...40841/start/0/

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Firestarter

What amazes is that our deaf, dumb and blind media claim to be shocked when information like this cannot be denied anymore.
You really don’t have to be a “computer whiz” to know that big brother is watching us. The intelligence agencies, under the guise of fighting terrorism, demand (and get access) to all computer databases, and “datamine” the combined information, looking for “dangerous” people...

Web developer Dylan Curran found out that his Google data file is 5.5 gB and Facebook keeps a file of him with a size of 600 mB.

Google keeps information on, every:
Search made;
Event in Google calendar;
Webpage visited (including when and how long);
Ad viewed or clicked on;
Email ever sent or received.

Facebook records information on, every: 
Messenger, text message and Facebook call sent, made or received;
Facebook friend;
Phone call;
Smartphone contact;
File sent or received;
Log in into Facebook.

Kelly Shortridge, found out that Google Chrome's built-in anti-virus Chrome Cleanup Tool (CCT) scans files on her computer. It was originally an optional add on for Chrome, but in October 2017, it became a compulsory part of the Chrome installation.
Chrome’s head of security Justin Schuh responded: 


> CCT's sole purpose is to detect and remove unwanted software manipulating Chrome.
> Potential data collection and associated consents are described in the Chrome Privacy Whitepaper, and every cleanup action requires an explicit user approval.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...-computer.html

----------


## Raginfridus

I've had several conversations with people, just to later visit YouTube and see ads recommending content on what we were talking about. Or I'll visit this site, have YouTube in another window, and videos about our topics will pop up in recommendations.

----------


## AZJoe

Google Deep State Conglomerate

Google has spent the last 15 years selling souped-up versions of its information technology to military and intelligence agencies, local police departments, and military contractors of all size and specialization — including outfits that sell predictive policing tech deployed in cities across America today.

As I outline in my book *Surveillance Valley*, it started in 2003 with customized Google search solutions for data hosted by the CIA and NSA. The company's military contracting work then began to expand in a major way after 2004, when Google cofounder Sergey Brin pushed for buying Keyhole …The purchase of Keyhole was a major milestone for Google, marking the moment the company … began integrating with the US government. … company executives pursued an aggressive strategy to become the Lockheed Martin of the Internet Age. …

Google’s expansion into the world of military and intelligence contracting took off. …

Here are just a few data points from *Surveillance Valley*:

"In 2007, it partnered with Lockheed Martin to design a visual intelligence system for the NGA that displayed US military bases in Iraq and marked out Sunni and Shiite neighborhoods in Baghdad …"In 2008, Google won a contract to run the servers and search technology that powered the CIA’s Intellipedia, an intelligence database modeled after Wikipedia that was collaboratively edited by the NSA, CIA, FBI, and other federal agencies.""In 2010, as a sign of just how deeply Google had integrated with US intelligence agencies, it won a no-bid exclusive $27 million contract to provide the NGA with “geospatial visualization services,” effectively making the Internet giant the “eyes” of America’s defense and intelligence apparatus.""In 2008, Google entered into a three-way partnership with the NGA and a quasi-government company called GeoEye to launch a spy satellite called GeoEye-1. The new satellite, which was funded in large part by the NGA, delivered extremely high-resolution images for the exclusive use of NGA and Google."A few years ago it started working with PredPol, a California-based predictive policing startup. "PredPol did more than simply license Google’s technology to render the mapping system embedded in its product but also worked with Google to develop customized functionality, including 'building additional bells and whistles and even additional tools for law enforcement.'" …

"Google … does not list this revenue in a separate column in quarterly earnings reports to investors, nor does it provide the sum to reporters. But an analysis of the federal contracting database maintained by the US government, combined with information gleaned from Freedom of Information Act requests and published periodic reports on the company’s military work, reveals that Google has been doing brisk business selling … to just about every major military and intelligence agency: navy, army, air force, Coast Guard, DARPA, NSA, FBI, DEA, CIA, NGA, and the State Department. Sometimes Google sells directly to the government, but it also works with established contractors like Lockheed Martin, Raytheon, Northrop Grumman, and SAIC (Science Applications International Corporation), a California-based intelligence mega-contractor that has so many former NSA employees working for it that it is known in the business as 'NSA West.'"

----------


## Firestarter

In one of those wonderful examples of "freedom" of speech, Postimage.org where I have uploaded images (and posted hotlinks to) hasn't deleted my images but changed the images' URLs...
Is it usefull for me to join another image site or will they use the same kind of trickery?

For example...
First the link to one of “my” images was: https://s19.postimg.org/e5u1ortrn/Ma..._Yum-_Theo.png
The new adress of the image is: https://s19.postimg.cc/cqsh01soh/Mab..._Yum-_Theo.png


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6561036

----------


## Firestarter

OpenRightsGroup is the UK’s only digital campaigning organisation. One of their websites is called Blocked and aims to improve transparency about filters that are provided by mobile phone companies and Internet Service Providers (ISPs): https://www.blocked.org.uk/

Following is some information on the mandatory blocking of inappropriate “adult” websites the Conservative government forced.
In a test, 622,740 websites are blocked from a total of 21,864,167 – this represents 9.70% of Alexa (the website ranking service) top 100,000 sites blocked on default filter settings…

The keywords “Conservative Party” brings - 2,499 blocked websites.
The keywords “Theresa May” brings - 1,295 blocked websites.
The keywords “Boris Johnson” brings – 51 blocked websites.
The keywords “Jeremy Corbyn” brings – 1 blocked website.

The keyword “Israel” brings – 120 blocked websites.
The keyword “Russia” brings – 660 blocked websites.

Right-wing newspaper “The Telegraph” gets 13 websites blocked.
Left-wing newspaper “The Guardian” gets 68 blocked: http://truepublica.org.uk/united-kin...r-interesting/

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched with: “_Erwin Lensink site suicide 2008 harassed psychiatrist Yugoslavia Mabel Forbes Indonesia Lockheed Northrop Joanna van der Hoek Hans Maessen Gepke de Leef homeless antipsychotics electroshocks Piet Hein Donner Sadleir Montenberg Blijenburgh Leistra Nijenhuis_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Dutch freedom of speech*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-from-Holland

It’s not found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing (it is found with Google).
See screenprints of Google, Yahoo and Bing

----------


## timjn

Google is no good, I used bing!

----------


## Firestarter

> Google is no good, I used bing!


 I get even worse results with Bing than with Google...


Yesterday and today I searched for the following 3 threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_Pim Fortuyn political murders Netherlands Rotterdam LPF JSF fighting aircraft Volkert Hans Smolders Hilversum Henk Ruyssenaars Ross autopsy report second shooter Lockheed Martin Republican Society_”.
This should find the thread on *the Pim Fortuyn murder*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rotect-Muslims
It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.

See the screenprints from Google, Yahoo and Bing.



I’ve searched with: “_Gary Webb Kelso Vesco Rothschild BCCI Meyer Lansky IOS Lindner Anti-Defamation League Mueller Lyndon LaRouche Kissinger Palme Sindona Rosenbaum Riklis Castro Lehder Bronfman opium-trade TEJAPAIBUL Khomeini_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Drugs trafficking*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Oil-wars/page2
It’s not found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing; so only found with Google.


I’ve searched with: “_Big brother GSM-antenna GLOBAL POSITIONING SYSTEM (GPS) Computers authorisation Carnivore system AMDOCS Comverse Infosys INFORMATION AWARNESS OFFICE (IAO) Project Indect SitCen_”.
This should find “my” thread on *spying by cell phones*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ything-%96-GSM
It’s not found with Google; it is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for 3 threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_human trafficking Guatemala Trillium, Department Services (HHS) Honduras, El Salvador, PBS Frontline, Portman, Flores Settlement, Trump, Obama, DHS, caseworkers foster parents, CPS_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Child trafficking supported by US government*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ld-traffickers
It’s not found with Google; the “print version” is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing.


I’ve searched with: “_BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street Fidelity (FMR), Alcoa, Altria Group, American International Group, AT&T, Cheney Halliburton Goldman Sachs, Comcast, Walt Disney, Viacom, Lockheed Martin, Rowe Price, Osborne, AbbVie, Kroger_”.
This should find “my” thread on *BlackRock, Vanguard controlling the economy*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eet-own-the-US
It’s not found with Bing; it is found with Google, Yahoo and Duckduckgo.


I’ve searched with: “_Maltese internet blogger journalist Daphne Caruana Galizia car bomb offshore companies payments Azerbaijan Muscat kickbacks FBI officers Schembri Egrant Panama Adrian Delia money laundering HSBC bank arrested_”.
This should find the thread on the “*Panama papers journalist assassinated*”: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-by-car-bomb
It’s not found with Bing; it is found with Google, Yahoo and Duckduckgo.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched with “_Top 10 staged media events ronpaulforums.com_”; this should find the following thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-media-events

It’s not found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing (I’ve “only” checked the first 5 pages of Yahoo and Bing); so only found with Google.
See the screenprints of Yahoo and Duckduckgo.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for 2 of “my” threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_Juan Carlos Spain Botswana safari Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein Mozambique Eyad Kayali railway Mecca Medina Khashoggi  Inaki Urdangarin Cristina Noos Torres Majorca Liliane Sartiau Barbara Rey burglary Madrid CNI Canónica Sanz Roldán_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Spanish royal family corruption*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ison-for-fraud
It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.

See the screenprints from Google, Yahoo, and Bing.



I’ve searched with: “_Emmanuel Macron Alexandre Benalla protesters Patrick Strzoda Bastille Vincent Crase Élysée apartment Paris Gérard Collomb Delpuech Gibelin violent Brigitte teacher school relationship Moroccan secret défense presidential security Karim Achoui Masonic Grand Orient_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Macron’s bodyguard beating up protesters*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-up-protesters
It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, and Bing; it’s only found with Duckduckgo.

----------


## DamianTV

Related:

*Facebook, Apple, YouTube and Spotify ban Infowars' Alex Jones*
https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...m_medium=email




> n 6 Aug 2018 06.47 EDT
> First published on Mon 6 Aug 2018 04.32 EDT
> 
> All but one of the major content platforms have banned the American conspiracy theorist Alex Jones, as the companies raced to act in the wake of Apple’s decision to remove five podcasts by Jones and his Infowars website.
> 
> Facebook unpublished four pages run by Jones for “repeated violations of community standards”, the company said on Monday. YouTube terminated Jones’s account over him repeatedly appearing in videos despite being subject to a 90-day ban from the website, and Spotify removed the entirety of one of Jones’s podcasts for “hate content”.
> 
> ...


Point being, Google is a big part in the coming censorship, but is NOT the only big part.

----------


## Firestarter

> *Facebook, Apple, YouTube and Spotify ban Infowars' Alex Jones*
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...m_medium=email
> 
> 
> 
> Point being, Google is a big part in the coming censorship, but is NOT the only big part.


  Stories like these get lot of attention from our media and in my opinion  are designed to give Alex Jones the credibility he doesn't deserve...

In the last year I've read lots of stories from people who have lost faith in Alex Jones, who has admitted that just about his whole family has worked for the CIA.
Some people claim that there are even links from Jones to the Bronfman family and arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did 2 internet searches with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...

I’ve posted interesting information on a topic with a personal link...
I’ve searched with: “_ABN AMRO bank Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) India CMM Rothschild Chatterjee George Soros Morgan Stanley Merrill Lynch Corus Marvin Bush_”.
This should find “my” post on the *ABN AMRO outsourcing to TCS*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6329206
It’s not found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing; only the print version is found with Google.


I’ve searched with: “_NASA Hollywood, Keith Glennan, Wernher von Braun Paperclip 2001 a space odyssey Mars Disney Apollo Hermann Oberth Fritz Lang Frau Im Mond_”.
This should find “my” thread on *Hollywood’s links to Pentagon, CIA and NASA*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6660686
It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.

See the screenprints from Duckduckgo.

----------


## timosman

> Ive searched with: _ABN AMRO bank Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) India CMM Rothschild Chatterjee George Soros Morgan Stanley Merrill Lynch Corus Marvin Bush_.
> This should find my post on the *ABN AMRO outsourcing to TCS*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6329206


You seem not to understand how search engines work. Try your search again and it will find the current thread. Why? Because only now the search phrase is present. 

Maybe your head grew bigger and it is time for a new helmet?

----------


## Firestarter

> You seem not to understand how search engines work. Try your search again and it will find the current thread. Why? Because only now the search phrase is present.


Is it too difficult to think before you actually post?

I’ve searched with: _ABN AMRO bank Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) India CMM Rothschild Chatterjee George Soros Morgan Stanley Merrill Lynch Corus Marvin Bush_.
All of the words, without the _"_ and ", appear in the links, so should be found when I use these "search" engines.

----------


## Firestarter

After Postimages.org changed the URLs of all my images in April 2018, I have used Archive.is to archive my images and then hotlink to the archived images.
All the smart people archive webpages to ensure they stay on the internet

Yesterday I noticed that my images have disappeared from Archive.is.
I had earlier found out that Web.archive.org isnt reliable.

Trump's buddy Felix Sater described himself at LinkedIn as a former _Senior Advisor to Board of Directors_ to TxOil of none other than Neil Bush.
Not only has Saters LinkedIn bio been removed from the internet, but also from web.archive.org
When I searched for the internetpage it found 2 results, 9 May and 11 October 2017. The 11 October gave no information, and the 9 May gave the error message _Wayback Machine doesnt have that page archived_.
The 9 May and 11 October 2017 results have also been deleted from Web.archive.org (see the pictures).




For more information on Sater, Bayrock and Tevfik Arif: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6529940

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for 3 threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_Hungary Viktor Orban IMF Gyorgy Matolcsy Ivaschenko EU Commission tax measures Fidesz party migration Muslims European values Sargentini European parliament Péter Szijjártó Amnesty George Soros_”.
This should “my” thread on *Hungary targeted by EU, the IMF and Soros*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-by-IMF-and-EU
It’s not found with Yahoo and Bing; so only found with Google and Duckduckgo.


I’ve searched with: “_pharmaceutical industry advertising prescription drugs marketing free meals, speaking fees, sponsoring Merck’s marketing Vioxx settlements Paxil Risperdal SAGE taskforce GlaxoSmithKline Albert Osterhaus SARS hysteria Association Immunization Managers_”.
This should “my” thread on *Big pharma control over the medical industry*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ents&p=6671454
It’s not found with Google; so is found with Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing.


I’ve searched with: “_investigative reporter Kuciak Martina Kusnírová, shot dead home Slovakia Robert Fico, hired Mária Trosková, former topless model Smer Party Antonino Vadala ‘Ndrangheta crime Robert Kalinak cocaine Peter Pellegrini_”.
This should the thread on *Slovak reporter Kuciak assassinated*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Rock-Slovakia
It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.

See the screenprints from Yahoo, Duckduckgo and Bing.

----------


## donnay

Google is part of the deep state coverup.  It was set up by the CIA and the CIA should be abolished.

----------


## Firestarter

> Google is part of the deep state coverup.  It was set up by the CIA and the CIA should be abolished.


 ALL secret police is - per definition - organised crime.

Even if the CIA is abolished (which I don't expect to happen any time soon), internet will continue to be censored.

Even if the CIA is abolished, "secret" societies will continue to keep the Order of the Garter in charge.

----------


## donnay

> ALL secret police is - per definition - organised crime.
> 
> Even if the CIA is abolished (which I don't expect to happen any time soon), internet will continue to be censored.
> 
> Even if the CIA is abolished, "secret" societies will continue to keep the Order of the Garter in charge.


That is why we need more transparency.  Another point is when people learn how these things operate it is incumbent upon them to stop using them. A lot of this hinges on the people, not government.  Shining lights on the corruption is a good thing, IMHO.

----------


## DamianTV

> That is why we need more transparency.  Another point is when people learn how these things operate it is incumbent upon them to stop using them. A lot of this hinges on the people, not government.  Shining lights on the corruption is a good thing, IMHO.


Thats probably the #1 reason why there is the gigantic push for Censorship.  For Corruption to succeed to its own purposes, it needs to hide in the dark and away from questioning eyes of the public.  Revealing their true purposes exposes them for what they are, which causes the people to not only withdraw their support, but turn against the parasitic class.  Thus, those that are truly corrupt know they need to control the population by telling them what to think, I.E. "we are the good guys", and Censoring any damaging information about both.  The Truth, the REAL Truth about any person is revealed in both their successes and failures.  The corrupt can only achieve their own success by purposefully plotting the failure of others who are usually honest.

----------


## donnay

> Thats probably the #1 reason why there is the gigantic push for Censorship.  For Corruption to succeed to its own purposes, it needs to hide in the dark and away from questioning eyes of the public.  Revealing their true purposes exposes them for what they are, which causes the people to not only withdraw their support, but turn against the parasitic class.  Thus, those that are truly corrupt know they need to control the population by telling them what to think, I.E. "we are the good guys", and Censoring any damaging information about both.  The Truth, the REAL Truth about any person is revealed in both their successes and failures.  The corrupt can only achieve their own success by purposefully plotting the failure of others who are usually honest.


Absolutely!  Well said.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Firestarter

> For Corruption to succeed to its own purposes, it needs to hide in the dark and away from questioning eyes of the public.  Revealing their true purposes exposes them for what they are, which causes the people to not only withdraw their support, but turn against the parasitic class.


 I agree (with the whole post)...

I sometimes fear that there is no "solution" against these "parasites".

I think it's a good thing that people use different "search" engines.
The problem is that all of them "block" information that "they" don't want us to find out. So what's the use?

You can actually find information on internet forums that you couldn't find in another way, but it's still impossible to reach the "masses"!

----------


## DamianTV

> I agree (with the whole post)...
> 
> I sometimes fear that there is no "solution" against these "parasites".
> 
> I think it's a good thing that people use different "search" engines.
> The problem is that all of them "block" information that "they" don't want us to find out. So what's the use?
> 
> You can actually find information on internet forums that you couldn't find in another way, but it's still impossible to reach the "masses"!


It seems also that Knowledge in general, basic general knowledge, is also being slowly moved behind Paywalls, or inside their own Walled Gardens.  Partly not conspiracy, because websites go down, hosts want money for hosting, and domain names expire.  At the same time, the sites that never go down demand tracking so they can see what youre learning.  In the future, if youre not learning cooking recipes, and say try to teach yourself how to fix your own car, the car manufacturers will demand money for reading that info, and require "Licensed Teachers ONLY" to be the only way you can even learn how to change their specialized car tires.

----------


## Firestarter

An internal briefing of Google, _The Good Censor_, confirms that it is indeed censoring the internet to create _ordered spaces for safety and civility_.

The document points out several global events that are a reason for stopping free speech: https://ru.scribd.com/document/39052...EAK#from_embed

----------


## timosman



----------


## Firestarter

> BS


 More BS from Spamosman...
Especially for you!

Ice T ft. Jello Biafra – _Freedom of speech_ (1989)






> Your opinion is yours, my opinion is mine
> If you don't like what I'm sayin'? Fine
> But don't close it, always keep an open mind
> A man who fails to listen is blind
> We only got one right left in the world today
> Let me have it or throw The Constitution away
> 
> What they're trying to do with radio, with this, uh, McCarron-Walter
> Act and a lot of other ways, is start by saying that they're
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

Over the last year, I’ve regularly checked the blogspot Aangirfan, for example on the latest false flags, and have sometimes left replies there.
Today I noticed that the blogspot has been removed from the internet: http://aanirfan.blogspot.com/

The “old” version of the Blogspot is still online: http://aanGirfan.blogspot.com/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Google is searching Berlin for some trendy real estate to  call home – a place that reflects the company’s unofficial, recently  scrapped motto, “Don’t Be Evil.” Hey, what about the ex-headquarters of  East Germany’s secret police?*
 Our story begins innocently enough. The tech giant had originally  planned to open its Google Campus startup hub in Berlin’s uber hipster  district of Kreuzberg – shocking, we know – but disaster soon struck.  Party-pooping locals organized against the move, citing the threat of  rising rents and a general distaste for data-gobbling Silicon Valley  behemoths.
 Luckily, the Berlin district of Lichtenberg has a long, proud  tradition of hosting data lovers: District officials have generously  offered Google the former headquarters of the East German Stasi.
 It looks like satire, but it's obviously true: The Berlin district of #Lichtenberg is offering @Google to establish its new Google campus in the old GDR #Stasi (secret service which spied on its citizens) headquarters after Google faced too much resistance in hip Kreuzberg. 1/ pic.twitter.com/WPbYgParuE
 — Sebastian Dullien (@SDullien) November 10, 2018The plan has been endorsed by Danny Freymark, who sits in Berlin’s  state parliament and is a member of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic  Union (CDU). According to Freymark, Google would be an ideal investor  to bring “democracy” to the old secret police stomping grounds. The plan  has reportedly also received support from other local officials, with  one correctly noting that the area was perfect for Google because there  is no risk of “gentrification.”


District Mayor Michael Grunst is reportedly already in talks with  Google about the company putting down roots in Lichtenberg – although  it’s not clear if he’s brought up the plan to “reinvent” the old Stasi  HQ. The Germans – who are vaguely acquainted with the potential dangers  of unaccountable organizations compiling cradle-to-grave dossiers on all  living things – thought that the real estate deal was a swell idea. 
 Conservatives in Berlin suggesting the old Stasi headquarters for new google campus.
 I mean, a database about the people is a database about the people. So why not.https://t.co/LzoY3wazhY
 — andreasdotorg (@andreasdotorg) November 1, 2018 Google im alten Stasi-Gebäude – würde sagen das passt!https://t.co/eiHSG9vUvS pic.twitter.com/qcwXzZqxWL
 — Katharina Nocun (@kattascha) November 1, 2018“Google in the old Stasi building – would say that fits!” noted civil rights activist and writer Katharina Nocun.
 Google has not yet commented on the proposal, according to German media reports.


More at: https://www.infowars.com/make-police...berlin-office/

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for “my” thread on *Money laundering* with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...

I’ve searched with: “_money laundering, trillion, British Virgin Islands, Dutch Antilles, Iceland, Cyprus, Danske Bank Estonian branch, Azerbaijani Laundromat, Eckart Sager, Eduard Lintner, Anar Mammadov, Deutsche, ABN AMRO, ING, Brexit, Jacob Rees-Mogg, Arron, Kentish_”.
This should find: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rillion-a-year

It’s not found with Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing.
See the screenprints from Google, Yahoo and Bing.

----------


## DamianTV



----------


## shakey1

> 


zuck $#@!erberg!

----------


## Firestarter

Ive been having some problems finding more information on the supergun (that wasnt built) for Saddam Husseins Iraq in the 1980s  Project Babylon.
Articles and PDFs wont download.

Google and the other search engines are having some problems finding the information I´m looking for.
For example, the Google search results show images (upper screenprint), but can´t find any images after I click on it (lower screenprint).


Its a story that involves assassinations and witnesses imprisoned, orchestrated by British intelligence: https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Document...Iraqi_supergun
(archived here: http://archive.is/7ksQ2)

----------


## AZJoe

*New Leak Reveals Google Manually Manipulates News Blacklist*

New documents confirm that Google maintains and manually alters a news media blacklist that has targeted conservative outlets.

Two official policies called the "misrepresentation policy" and the "good neighbor policy" contribute to the company's "XPA news blacklist," maintained by Google's Trust & Safety team, The Daily Caller's J. Arthur Bloom reported Tuesday. "T&S will be in charge of updating the blacklist when there is a demand," one of the documents reads.

Many search features use "the deceptive news domain blacklist" to filter out sites that violate the misrepresentation and good neighbor policies … It was approved by Ben Gomes, Google's head of search, Google Fellow Pandu Nayak, and software engineer Paul Haahr. Haahr is also involved in "fringe ranking: not showing fake news, hate speech, conspiracy theories, or science/medical/history denial unless we're sure that's what the user wants."

The blacklist aims "to bar the sites from surfacing in any Search feature or news product.”  …

A memo about the deceptive news blacklist, last edited on December 3, 2018, describes how a site can be blacklisted …  "The investigation of the watchlist is done in the tool Athena, the Ares manual review tool, and intakes signals from Search, Webspan, and Ares in order to complete reviews."  …

the "manual review tool" … shows that Google employees manually alter the blacklist. … this contradicted Google CEO Sundar Pichai's testimony before the House Judiciary Committee on December 11: "This is working at scale, we don't manually intervene on any particular search result." …

a Google spokesperson responded … "Our Google News inclusion policies are publicly available online. They provide guidelines on content and behaviors for matters like sponsored content, deceptive practices, and more." "Sites that do not adhere to these policies are not eligible to appear on news surfaces or in information boxes in Search," the Google spokesperson added. "These policies do not impact the way these sites appear in organic blue-link Google Search results." …

This statement did not contradict the document Bloom had uncovered. Google does manually choose which websites go on the blacklist, and that blacklist does determine many Google Search results. It seems Google emphasizes the distinction between selecting sites on the blacklist and "manually intervening in any particular search result." …

As for the blacklist itself, it includes many conservative sites, including Gateway Pundit, Matt Walsh's blog, Gary North's blog "teapartyeconomist.com," Caroline Glick's website, Conservative Tribune, and the _American Spectator_.

----------


## Firestarter

In January, our wonderful media published a story with the following keywords _Prince Philip seatbelt just after car crash 97__ photos driver police baby_: https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/20/u...ntl/index.html

Could it be that theyre trying to hide the following story: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6331034

----------


## Firestarter

Today I searched for 2 threads with Google.nl, Yahoo.com, Duckduckgo.com, and Bing.com...


I’ve searched with: “_manafort Firtash ukraine ronpaulforums.com_”.
This should the thread on *Paul Manafort* : http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6546021
It’s not found with Google and Bing; so only found with Yahoo and  Duckduckgo.


I’ve searched with: “_Geert Wilders zionist israel christmas party ronpaulforums.com_”.
This should “my” thread on *Geert Wilders*: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rs-%96-Zionist
It’s not found with Google, Duckduckgo, Yahoo, or Bing (checked “only” first 5 pages of Yahoo and Bing).

See the screenprints from Google and Duckduckgo.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/DonaldJTrumpJr/s...65745512849409

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did an internet search with: _do the russians have a trump card ronpaulforums.com_.
This should find my thread on Donald's association with the Russians and China: *Do-the-Russians-have-a-Trump-card-EIR*


It isn’t found with Google.nl, Duckduckgo, Yahoo or Bing (checked “only” the first 5 pages of Yahoo and Bing).
See a screenprint of the Duckduckgo search results.

----------


## Firestarter

Henry Makow was been suspended by Twitter.



> Twitter has suspended me. Not sure if it is permanent. It happened immediately after the above retweet. 
> Just as well as we should not rely on our mortal enemies to handle our communication.


https://www.henrymakow.com/
(https://archive.is/PrZDm)

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason Microsoft's Bing "search" engine blocked  image results for the "tank man" at the Tiananmen square protests in Beijing in 1989.

https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...nk-man-results

----------


## Firestarter

Throughout this "pandemic" the only good media outlet I found is UKcolumn.

I'm not surprised that they have been banned by Youtube on 28 May: https://twitter.com/ukcolumn/status/1398283825164259330

----------


## Lindsey

> Today I did an internet search with: _do the russians have a trump card ronpaulforums.com_.
> This should find my thread on Donald's association with the Russians and China: *Do-the-Russians-have-a-Trump-card-EIR*
> 
> 
> It isn’t found with Google.nl, Duckduckgo, Yahoo or Bing (checked “only” the first 5 pages of Yahoo and Bing).
> See a screenprint of the Duckduckgo search results.


I've skipped to Qwant.  This is what came up first: 

Not sure why the image didn't embed.  here's the link: https://ibb.co/BqPhjS1

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did an internet search with _risks covid vaccines larger than benefits ronpaulforums.com_.
This should find this thread: Risks-COVID-vaccines-larger-than-benefits

Google, Yahoo, Duckduckgo or Bing don't find the thread (checked only the first 5 pages of Yahoo and Bing)...
See the screenprint of the Duckduckgo search results.

----------


## Firestarter

A couple of days after Robert Malone explained that the experimental mRNA vaccines shouldn't have been emergency approved without proper medical trials, Wikipedia (between 14 and 16 June) removed his name as inventor of mRNA technology.

According to the "independent" Wikipedia, until 14 June, Robert Malone had played a major role in inventing mRNA vaccines.



> In 1989, *Robert W. Malone*, P. Felgner, et. al. developed a high-efficiency in-vitro and in-vivo RNA transfection system using cationic liposomes, which were used "to directly introduce RNA into whole tissues and embryos", as well as various cells types. The term and idea of "RNA as a drug" is first described in this paper. [15] Then, in 1990, Jon A. Wolff, *Robert W Malone*, et. al. demonstrated the idea of nucleic acid-encoded drugs by direct injecting in vitro transcribed (IVT) mRNA or plasmid DNA (pDNA) into the skeletal muscle of mice which expressed the encoded protein in the injected muscle. These studies were the first evidence that in vitro transcribed (IVT) mRNA could deliver the genetic information to produce proteins within living cell tissue. [16][17]
> 
> The first mRNA vaccine experiments were carried out by P. Felgner, J. Wolff, G. Rhodes, *R.W. Malone* and D. Carson. P. They completed a number of mRNA vaccination studies that resulted in nine patents on mRNA vaccination with a shared priority date of March 21, 1989. One experiment documented that NEF (an HIV protein) mRNA vaccination in mice, followed by HIV challenge reduced positively stained cells by 2-fold and p24 expression was reduced by 50% at eight weeks. [18][19][20]


https://web.archive.org/web/20210614...ki/RNA_vaccine


Then on 16 June, suddenly Malone's name is completely missing from the Wikipedia text: https://web.archive.org/web/20210616...ki/RNA_vaccine


Here's the video for which Malone's part in the invention of mRNA vaccines was scrubbed.



> The following isn't some rant from an antivaxxer, but the educated opinion of an expert (inventor) on mRNA technology, who goes on to explain that these type of vaccines should have never been approved without proper long-term medical trials (that usually include animal trials for at least 3 years), especially as they're completely new technology that has never been used in vaccines before.
> 
> He points out that the "biologically active" spike protein being spread throughout the body is especially troubling, and "very dangerous"...


Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did an internet search with _trump biden voter fraud campaign donations ronpaulforums.com_.
This should find my thread on the voter fraud fraud by Trump and Biden: Trump-and-Biden-use-voter-fraud-for-campaign-donations

Google, Duckduckgo and Yahoo don't find that thread (checked only the first 5 pages of Yahoo search results).
Bing finds my thread - first place!

----------


## alivecream

Google only let us know what they want us to know. They have the power to sensor all the information they want gone.

----------


## classtaco

The next thing we know, we're in world war 3.

----------


## CultureCurage

And it's gonna be a new era, new world order, Imagine that.

----------


## Prince Arthur

> A couple of days after Robert Malone explained that the experimental mRNA vaccines shouldn't have been emergency approved without proper medical trials, Wikipedia (between 14 and 16 June) removed his name as inventor of mRNA technology.
> 
> According to the "independent" Wikipedia, until 14 June, Robert Malone had played a major role in inventing mRNA vaccines.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20210614...ki/RNA_vaccine
> 
> 
> Then on 16 June, suddenly Malone's name is completely missing from the Wikipedia text: https://web.archive.org/web/20210616...ki/RNA_vaccine
> 
> ...




I'm in agreement with you about Wikipedia. 

At face value everything looks great. 

It's when you start putting fully referenced bona fide information that the establishment don't want readers to know about that the problems start.

From personal experience I placed some very interesting and fully referenced facts (from an entirely reputable source) on the appropriate subject matter on one of their web pages and it was removed for 'not being interesting enough' and not necessary. I re-posted a couple of times and was banned for "warring".

The web now appears to be heavily policed by the authorities - Alex Jones' choice of site name sums it up - we have an INFOWAR on our hands.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did an internet search with: _Ike Perlmutter, Sherman, Moskowitz, Mar-a-Lago, Johnson & Johnson, Terry Fadem, Shulkin, Epstein, Gratitude America Ltd., Darren Indyke, Spravato, Woody Johnson, Suzanne Ircha_

This should find my thread on the corrupt dealings of the Mar-a-Lago troika, using their connections to then president Donald to control Veterans Affairs: Perlmutter-Moskowitz-and-Sherman-control-Veterans-Affairs


It isn’t found with Google.nl, Yahoo, Duckduckgo, or Bing.

See the screenprints of the Google and Duckduckgo search results.

----------


## Firestarter

Today I did a search with Yahoo for _Edward Curtin: There is a Direct Link Between JFK, 9/11, & Covid-19_.
The bizarre thing is that pages 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ... present the exact same 6/7 of 7 results!

See an archived version of page 2 of the Yahoo search results: https://archive.md/T1CAQ
See an archived version of page 3 of the Yahoo search results (6 of 7 the same as page 2): https://archive.md/lrxXe
See an archived version of page 4 of the Yahoo search results (identical as page 3): https://archive.md/2vot1

----------

